
Facebook with New Design[Beta], New Facebook with Dark Mode - Nepali
https://www.bloggernepal.com/2019/11/facebook-with-new-design-new-facebook.html
======
meerita
By looking at the header, looks like it's tablet/phone design oriented. Even
the buttons look like made for tapping.

~~~
Nepali
The design is not tablet/phone responsive yet though. Ya, the buttons are
larger and tappable.

